# GSD are bad to the bone!!! (Video)



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I love how versatile the GSD breed is......:wub: I found this video and had to share!!! The song is perfect back grown music for the video. GSD are amazing well rounded creatures. I will always have one in my home for as long as I live.  Check out the quote at the end of the video. Perfectly said by Max him self. Enjoy! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f***QqcOwA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Bump! My 7 & 8 year old like this video.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

it says the link isnt correct... bummer!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Hmmmmm. The German Shepherd Dog - Remember The Name on YouTube.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Is this the video that you are talking about? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f***QqcOwA

ETA: aw crap nevermind...they must have it set to where no one is able to share the link or something like that...Its a great video though and I got goosebumps from watching it


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

*Is this it?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f***QqcOwA

caution - lots of "F" bombs...


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

The multiple URL's listed here are not working.


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

dogmama said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f***QqcOwA
> 
> caution - lots of "F" bombs...


EDIT-

I think the f*** on the URL messes with the link. Go to You Tube & put in Remember the Name Dog.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

dogmama said:


> EDIT-
> 
> I think the f*** on the URL messes with the link. Go to You Tube & put in Remember the Name Dog.


http://youtu.be/3f***QqcOwA

I just thought it was a cool video didn't think the curse "words" would ruin the thread :crazy:. Sorry guys. I copied the link again I'm not sure if you can view it. However you can go to youtube like _dogmamma_ said and enter the name Remember the Name Dog and it works fine.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Watched the video remember the name and the My scarifice,really love that song. Remember the name was fantastic.Thanks.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

this should work:
http://tinyurl.com/3rjdbmw


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lure coursing mixes in agility equipment?? (See 3:11) That is crazy cool!!


----------

